# Feeding Fruits and vegies



## mcompton1973

I have a job demonstrating over the winter.
At the end of most days I have fruit and vegies left over. The stuff is paid for and most of the time it is bits and pieces, or tomatoes that are a little over ripe things like that. I was thinking of just feeding it all to my goats, but dont know what I should be worried about....if anything.

Here is what I typically have 4-5 times a week:
Roma Tomatoes
baby carrots
over ripe bananas
oranges
fresh and/or frozen strawberries

about once a week I have some of the following:
pineapple
spinach
garlic
a couple of limes
celery stalks no leaves

I know garlic will make milk taste bad but mine are all 6-9 month old does not bread. 

The real question is can I toss it in the pen? Do I need to cut it up. We are talking whole pineapple and oranges etc. Can they have peals on bananas? Any of these total no no's? etc.

I also have; 4 chickens that might like some of it, but I rather give it to the goats. 

Thanks


----------



## VincekFarm

I give my goats veggies & fruits all the time. I'm not looking at a list of what is poisonous etc. right now but out of your list my goats will eat bananas (peel and all.), carrots and sometimes strawberries or spinach; our chickens prefer the strawberries and spinach though so they are the ones that often get it. 

The chickens will eat tomatoes.
I don't know any animals that are big fans of citrus fruits, garlic or celery.
You don't need to cut it up.


----------



## MsScamp

I could be way off base here, but I think I would be careful with the celery because the strings could be a choking hazard.


----------



## goathiker

My goats LOVE celery. One of them grows a giraffe neck when I bring it out. Lime juice will burn their mouths and throats. Tomatoes are fine. Banana peels are fine. Oranges could be squeezed into their water for a treat. I'd cut up the pineapple.


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm

My goats love bananas, celery I cut up with their feed, one likes lemons, all like grapefruit peels and oranges. Peaches, soft fruits etc, they love! They stand at the fence when I'm in the garden whining for treats - carrot tops, pea vines, corn stalks. Love squash, pumpkins etc. They really aren't picky. The only thing they don't like is potato peels, that is about it!


----------



## packhillboers

Our goats all seem to like lemon or orange peels and it is good for them. I read up on the food grade wax & the Thiabendozole that most of our fruits have sprayed on them. I do wash the oranges and apples but the amount is so minimal and should not be a problem nor will it hurt the goats or be enough to effect or contaminate your goat's milk to a level to worry about. Hot water washes most of this off the peels. There are other pesticides that are bad and that are used and I can't remember the names but most do not use them anymore as they are questionable. Banannas may have harsher pesticides used and they are imported. The thiabendozole evidently is or has also been used as a de-wormer. It is used on most of our fruits. After reading about this, I feel giving the goats these peels are safe.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Our goats love apples carrots and oranges...we just cut the apples and oranges up into about quarter sized pieces and the carrots leave whole cause we buy them as finger carrots. I should say only two of our goats like oranges out of the three we have...must depend on the goat  I have also seen them eat squash...a friend of ours threw their Halloween pumpkin in the field and it was gone in a couple days! It was funny to see them with orange lips!We've also tried to feed them cucumbers but they didn't seem to like those.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

I gave mine some bruised tangerines the other day and they loooooved them! Clover was so happy she smiled


----------



## MsScamp

:lol: :lol:


----------

